
Microsoft Releases Blocker Toolkit for Chromium-Based Microsoft Edge Browser - basicplus2
https://www.ghacks.net/2019/12/16/microsoft-releases-blocker-toolkit-for-chromium-based-microsoft-edge-browser/
======
robbya
I spent too long trying to understand how the ad blocker worked -- but it's a
tool to block installation of the browsers.

